# squatting in Arhus?



## klots (Mar 15, 2010)

I was thinking of moving with two friends to Arhus, Denmark, because one of them is going to go to school there, and i've kinda had it with Holland.
The thing is,I have been squatting here in holland for about 10 years now, but i don't have a clue of what squatting is like over there in Arhus, so i wondered if maybe someone could tell me how it works over there, since squatting in holland is a lot different than in other countries.
How does the police react, are there legalized squats or squatting-infopoints,etc etc, blahblahwuhwuhyouknowwhatimean
I know there's a lot of squatting action in Copenhagen, but i couldnt find any info about squatting in Arhus, except for an article about some nazi scum who attacked a squat there.
So if anyone could help me i would be very grateful.
:cheers:


----------



## Komjaunimas (Mar 15, 2010)

On Topic : I'm almost 95% sure that nobody here has that info, but i would advise you finding contacts in Copenhagen and thrue those people finding info about Arhus. I don't think that there is an active squatting scene in there, due to the fact that the city is "student city". Good luck finding info  if you'll find a place to stay i might pay you a visit if you'll want 

Off Topic : Well ive only been squating for few years in Netherlands, maybe thats why i have such a point of view, but man, how can you get fed up with this country ? I could go on and on why is it the best country for me...


----------



## klots (Mar 15, 2010)

hey thanks for the reply. I thought a site called Squat the World would answer all my international squatting questions... 
then i'll just try to find some contacts in copenhagen.
And yeah, holland's allright, but things have been changing the last coupleof years, and i feel it's about time for me to go live a couple hundred miles away from here, just to try life over there if you catch my drift


----------



## Dubstarr (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello,

So how did it went there in Aarhus? I'm thinking about starting a thread like this about Odense (another town in Denmark),
but any information about squatting in this country would be nice.


----------



## astreet09 (Sep 1, 2010)

agreed. i've been trying to learn some danish, as my main man's family on his dad's side is ALL danish. i'm really interested in living there, at least semi-permanently.


----------



## klots (Sep 27, 2010)

Dubstarr said:


> Hello,
> 
> So how did it went there in Aarhus? I'm thinking about starting a thread like this about Odense (another town in Denmark),
> but any information about squatting in this country would be nice.


 No news yet, i'm staying in the Netherlands for a while to fight the fucking squatting ban.


----------

